# Vet won't see my mouse



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

A week ago, thanks to the clandestine activities of my late, unlamented hermaphrodite, my pet doe, Minnie, had a litter of four, but she retained one or more foetus. I found this out when she managed to eject them three days ago. Yesterday she became very thin, although she seems to be eating and drinking normally, and is continuously shivering. I contacted the vets in Looe, but they just said that, if there was no discharge, and she was feeding Ok, then she would be alright. They wouldn't even let me make an appointment to take her to the surgery.

Can anyone give me some advice? I'm no expert, but I am sure a course of antibiotics would help and they are only available on prescription in the UK. I have to admit that I would probably have used my CO2 chamber if the same thing had happened to one of the breeding stock, but Minnie is special.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

It sounds like she needs antibiotics really badly, are there any other vets around?

I think I would call them and get mad, honestly- the owner knows best and they should not be turning down patients.

For now, keep her warm, feed her healthy, soft, easy to digest foods, like warm oatmeal.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh no Gill! Honestly, what sort of vet turns away an animal with that sort of advise when they can tell the owner knows what they're talking about!
If you can't get her to a vet I'd get her on a heat pad with lots to eat and drink, and perhaps some glucose syrup or sugar water (check that before going ahead).
I really hope she's alright for you, how old was she? I'm starting to think this happens more in older does which had litters, I've had a couple do this, one lived through and was fine after a few days, the other had to be PTS.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Gill, that's disgusting. Tell them that you are a paying customer and _demand_ they see your mouse! Then write a very, very strong complaint to the practice manager (and maybe the local paper!) :evil:

If she does indeed have dead kitts still inside, only antibiotics will help her, I'm sorry xxx


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I've never needed to go to the vets before, so I asked if they had someone used to mice. The receptionist (the only person I actually spoke to) said they treated hamsters, so no problem with mice. She had a word with the vet, and the response was as in my original post. I then explained that Minnie needed antibiotics, so she had another word with the vet, who said they weren't necessary. It's, unfortunately, the only practice near to me.
The only good news is that Minnie definately expelled all the remaining foetuses (foeti?), and doesn't appear to be getting any worse. I have been feeding her porrige, which should help her get her strength up, and she is in the living room, so shouldn't get cold. Her daughter is with her, and has been busily chewing up everything possible to make extra bedding (not sure if that is to help her mother, or because she is another of Amber's victims).
Minnie is coming up for seven months old, Annie, and has had a litter before, so I wasn't expecting any problems. About all I can do now is pray.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Sarah. Reminds me of how once I got stuck on a sunday, and went to a different vet than normal, only to have her cussing me out and insulting me because I told her I thought I knew what was wrong with them. I was right, it was a URI, but I had only had these mice for a week and they were scared to death having a crazy lady screaming and flailing. She even yelled at me WHILE HOLDING A MOUSE. The poor sweetheart almost had a heart attack- I am scared to imagine what would have happened if Jane had decided to bolt, she would have died. They were also under pregnancy watch, and would have been close to birthing if the weight gain was correct. Thankfully no bubs though.

We left without paying, she didn't do a damn thing, went to my normal vet the next day and he gave them baytril and they were fine. All that fuss for nothing.

I really hope you can get that vet to see your mice.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I would never demand to go to a vet who wouldn't see an animal of mine...I'd find a new vet. Why would you want to force a vet to see your animal?....you can be pretty much guaranteed they aren't going to give it the utmost standard of care! The vet was probably refusing b/c they don't know anything about mice...

It sounds like your mouse may be septic...which would mean the only way to save her would be lots of antibiotics!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Stina said:


> The vet was probably refusing b/c they don't know anything about mice...


Agreed. If your vet is not an "exotics" vet, they may not feel comfortable seeing something besides a dog or cat. It also might have something to do with their license or insurance. My parents local vet for example will not see their Macaw, they absolutely must drive over an hour to get to an exotics vet. 
I am lucky to live in a large metropolitan area with multiple exotics vets...it comes in handy...even if it is more expensive than a normal vet!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I found a vet before I got any of my mice.
Do you have a emergency vet near you? they might take her.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with all the vet comments.After feeling like a criminal for getting the vet out of hours I rang round and found a few that operate 24 hr opening.I changed and it's such a great idea.There is a vet, a nurse and receptionist on site at all times ,peace of mind if your animal has to stay in.Such a relief to know that no matter the time of day or night I can walk through the surgery doors.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

The next nearest practice is in the same group as the one in Looe, so there isn't much point in contacting them. I have found another vet in Bodmin, so will try them on Monday. Anywhere else would be too far away. 
Minnie is still very thin, but otherwise seems reasonably Ok.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so glad she's holding on. I can't imagine being in your situation. I have never been so thankful to be in a country that (despite my belief that it's a bad idea overall) allows me non-prescription access to veterinary antibiotics.


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

The RCVS has a complaints procedure. If it were me, and I felt that I, or an animal of mine, had been treated in an unprofessional manner, I would seriously consider using it. The more people ignore unprofessional veterinary standards, the longer they continue!
Here's the link for your information:
http://www.rcvs.org.uk/complaints/


----------

